# Chat



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hey. This is just a thread for random chatting stuff. 

I like taking photos..


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Hey. This is just a thread for random chatting stuff.
> 
> I like taking photos..
> View attachment 42735


hey what is yer favorite everything- meme, color song, my favorite meme is "are we there yet"


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> hey what is yer favorite everything- meme, color song, my favorite meme is "are we there yet"


I like the colour pink you?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I like the colour pink you?


mint green


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

When you find out who is the sus is among us:








IMPOSTA

How bout THAT meme??!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> When you find out who is the sus is among us:
> View attachment 42772
> 
> IMPOSTA
> ...


HAHAH I used to play among us it got boring though.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Omg I don’t believe that I got a 100% on my chemistry quiz.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Hi everyone! I am bored so I thought this would be the thread to ask: can ya'll send pictures for me to draw? it can be of your chickens, anything! @lovely_chooks I know you're good at this stuff and you like it- would you want me to draw Buttercup? It will probably not be as good as that one you did with markers but I will try.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Hi everyone! I am bored so I thought this would be the thread to ask: can ya'll send pictures for me to draw? it can be of your chickens, anything! @lovely_chooks I know you're good at this stuff and you like it- would you want me to draw Buttercup? It will probably not be as good as that one you did with markers but I will try.


Of course. I don’t mind if it isn’t as good. Because you tried and put in effort I don’t really judge if it’s bad.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Of course. I don’t mind if it isn’t as good. Because you tried and put in effort I don’t really judge if it’s bad.


thank you for believing in me! Could you send me your favorite picture of her?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> thank you for believing in me! Could you send me your favorite picture of her?


Of course don’t compare yourself to other people because try improving on what you drew before. Everyone is different it’s ok bht I believe you can draw good! Do you have Instagram?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Of course don’t compare yourself to other people because try improving on what you drew before. Everyone is different it’s ok bht I believe you can draw good! Do you have Instagram?
> View attachment 42844


nope. But i'll try to draw that as soon as I have time. Its a busy week


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> nope. But i'll try to draw that as soon as I have time. Its a busy week


Take your time.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Take your time.


thx


----------

